# Cake tonight



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am going to see Cake tonight. I can't wait. Any fans out there? I have wanted to see them for years.

I wish it was a better venue, but oh well.

While not music related, I also got Artie Lang tickets today :banana:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Big fan here. My girlfriend and I had tickets, but didn't realize it was the same night as My Bloody Valentine. We figure there are better odds of getting to see Cake again than seeing MBV again, so we sold the Cake tickets.

Please toss up your thoughts on the show after.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Is The Sound Academy what used to be The Docks? The location looks the same. If so: yea, I agree. Crap sound throughout the place.

Still, Cakes kicks live. You're going to have a blast.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Have a great time - I wish it was me. I'm sure it will be a great show. Fashion Nugget is one of my favourite CDs. The thing I like best about Cake? They don't sound like anyone else.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

One of my favourite bands and at the tops of my "must see" list. Of course, they played Edmonton Friday night of the May long weekend: of course, we had long established plans and I was out of town. I could have cried . . .

Hope they come back

TG


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

going to see them tonight (friday) in hamilton - can't wait!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I went to Edgefest one year mainly to see Vince Neil and one of my favs Cake. I had to suffer through an extremely hot afternoon to finally get to their set. Much to my dismay they were continually pelted with water bottles and left the stage before completeing one song. I was SO upset. The headliner that year was *ahem* Nickleback. They were actually fun!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Aw man, I've never seen them, but I'd love to.

And yes, Sound Academy is the Docks. Terrible location, but I actually don't find the venue to be too bad for sound compared to some other places.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Big CAKE fan here! Coincidentially I'm wearing a CAKE Tshirt as I type this. 

Caught their excellent show in Calgary several months back. What a great catalog of material those guys have. They're living proof that you don't NEED to be good looking, follow trends, have mega slick production or virtuoso players or vocals. You can still get by with truly great SONGS (and a lot of hard work)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The show was fantastic. And amazingly, the sound in the Sound Academy was really good.

Just a killer band all around.

Regarding the location of the place, I come from North of the city anyway so a drive is a drive. There is plenty of parking for the show, and it's easily to get to from the highway.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

big cake fan too- since fashion nugget. 
when that album came out i was driving a monte carlo with a hopped up 350 in it- one time on the highway, when i hit the 4 barrels and it started whining real nice, my girlfriends 3 year old asked me "fazer why does your car sound funny?" 
i said because little man, satan is my motor.
then he started using satan is my motor as his "go to" phrase
dozens of times a day. awesome.
i dont really go to shows tho- so ill miss this one too lol


----------

